# Pearl Gourami on death bed?



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

I purchased a Pearl Gourami about 2 weeks ago. At first he seemed normal and would come out and explore, but stay hidden some of the time. In the past 3 days he is at the top of the tank behind the filter looking to be dieing. He does not seem to have any physical problems or signs of disease. His breathing is a bit shallow and he is leaning against the filter. I haven't seen him eat (I have offered flakes, bloodworms, and shrimp food). I bought him as a fry vac in hopes to keep the tank low on fry. I'm really worried about him, any advice or help would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking at your tank description, it suspect lack of oxygen. If your using c02 for a plant only tank then your O2 levels could be way down. And even though they are laberynth fish and get supplemental air from the surface it may explain why its hanging by the filter. There are some Gourami specific diseases, but usually dwarfs only. There are no other fish right? Nothing that could be causing it stress. Do you iron dose sone of your plants? What are the other parameters?


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

There are other fish, 6 to be exact and lotsa cherry shrimp. Everyone else is fine except for the Gourami. Ammonia and NitrItes are 0, Nitrates were 40 before I did a 50% wc and ph is 7.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

"I bought him as a fry vac in hopes to keep the tank low on fry."
Not sure what you mean by this...
Betta's, shrimp, guppies can tolorate low O2 well, Goirami's should be able to but not to same degree's
What are the 6 fish in the tank? How big is he?
If one of the fish in there is a betta, then it could be stressing him out, is never mixed Gourami/Betta not usually a good mix unless they are in large tank with a large number of mixed fish.
Very nice pic's in your gallery, great lookin tank. Hard for me to get details on my iPhone to see the fish.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

How's your fish?
One thing that I swear by is Aquanova, fish love it and it works wonders.
Put a liberal dose in the tank.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

Do you have alot of vegetation in your tank for your gourami to hide in? When i first got mine, he always hung out at the top of the tank, where my pump's return line came in. I have since then added plenty of new plants, and house 3 Gourami and they all have found their own spot and appear to be much happier.


----------

